# Finally had enough of the bright instrument lights!



## DG65 (Nov 16, 2009)

One week of ownership and I had finally had it with those bright instrument cluster lights. I'd dim them as far as they'd go and then I couldn't see any of the console lights.
Here's what I did....
I removed and disassembled the cluster as far as I safely could without risking damage to the circuit board, which meant I had the gauge cluster in the white housing still attached to the circuit board. Pulling on the board was tugging on the gauge needles so I stopped there.

At that point I had to rethink what I was going to do, I mean, I had it apart - no sense in putting it back together without trying something.

It seemed as though most of the bothersome light was coming from the lighted ring around the gauges themselves, so I took some o-rings, cut them to length, glued the ends together and fit them snuggly around each gauge. All I could find was 3/32 thick o-rings but I would recommend 1/16 if you can find it because the 3/32 made putting it back together a bit snug for the plastic clips on the black inner housing. In fact, I even broke a couple plastic clips getting it back together but it looks fine and all the seams are tight now that it’s back in the vehicle.

For the cruise indicators and the high beam indicator I used a short strip of black pin striping tape horizontally to cover about 70% of the indicators. I cut one end to fit the curve of the gauge and put a simple decorative cut on the other end which stops in the center of the gauge. If you didn’t know Muranos you would think it’s a styling thing. Lol

Tonight will be the real test but I think it may be dim enough to bring the cluster up a few clicks so I can see the console lights.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Might have been easier to try and get a different reostat to turn down the lights more. Maybe your reostat isn't working properly. Most cars allow you to virtually turn the lights down to nothing on the dimmer.


----------



## DG65 (Nov 16, 2009)

I assumed it was normal since ever Murano owner I have spoken with complains about the same thing.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I know what you mean , the designers want the wow factor in the instruments and don't think of the visibility side of it. I drive a few different cars and some of them are overpowering with their instrument displays. I hope it works out well for you. Happy motoring.


----------

